# Microsoft Defender SmartScreen reporting site unsafe



## RaptorDMG (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi,

I logged in this evening and have gotten a message in Microsoft Edge that the site is unsafe.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 9, 2021)

you aren't visiting the https site. Since it's crossed over.


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 9, 2021)

You need a better browser than using Microsoft Edge.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Aug 9, 2021)

linuxares said:


> you aren't visiting the https site. Since it's crossed over.


It is connected to the https site as when I look at the connection details it says the connection is secure however it thinks the site contains malware.

I also tried with and without a vpn connection and the result is the same.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2021)

Only with EDGE....some "funny Kid" maybe......or maybe the hard Wrath and "Revenge of an banned GBAtemp Member"......


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 9, 2021)

That usually happens when someone links "unsafe" URLs on threads or images and it gets picked up as "malicious", it can basically be ignored and usually goes away after a few days if you report the site as fine.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

W=


Hayato213 said:


> You need a better browser than using Microsoft Edge.


Well actually Edge has some features Chrome doesn't have
I personally use Brave, I used to use Firefox before Mozilla became evil


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 9, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> W=
> 
> Well actually Edge has some features Chrome doesn't have
> I personally use Brave, I used to use Firefox before Mozilla became evil



Well only Microsoft Edge flag the site, Firefox says it is safe lol


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Well only Microsoft Edge flag the site, Firefox says it is safe lol
> 
> View attachment 272590 View attachment 272591 View attachment 272592


Well all 3 browsers are powered by internet evil
Use BRAVE BROWSER 
JOIN THE REVELUTION 
Wu, those browsers are spyware


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 9, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Well all 3 browsers are powered by internet evil
> Use BRAVE BROWSER
> JOIN THE REVELUTION
> Wu, those browsers are spyware



You become a furry first then me and @alexander1970 will join you on the brave browser lol


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> You become a furry first then me and @alexander1970 will join you on the brave browser lol


ok fine use the bad browsers 
you're missing out
even @Costello and @AlanJohn use Brave


----------



## linuxares (Aug 9, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Well all 3 browsers are powered by internet evil
> Use BRAVE BROWSER
> JOIN THE REVELUTION
> Wu, those browsers are spyware


I don't wanna join a team that already done shapy shit. So no thanks. Brave can suck my d.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

linuxares said:


> I don't wanna join a team that already done shapy shit. So no thanks. Brave can suck my d.


Well, yeah they've done some suspicious shit I'll admit it.
However, they're our only chance at saving the web
BAT donations, Ad Blocking, Privacy.
Yeah the CEO is a dick but still


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 9, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Well, yeah they've done some suspicious shit I'll admit it.
> However, they're our only chance at saving the web
> BAT donations, Ad Blocking, Privacy.
> Yeah the CEO is a dick but still



Alright WiiMiiSwitch let stop threadcrapping this thread.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Alright WiiMiiSwitch let stop threadcrapping this thread.


ok pm me then


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> W=
> 
> Well actually Edge has some features Chrome doesn't have
> I personally use Brave, I used to use Firefox before Mozilla became evil


Mozilla is evil? How so?


----------



## linuxares (Aug 9, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Well, yeah they've done some suspicious shit I'll admit it.
> However, they're our only chance at saving the web
> BAT donations, Ad Blocking, Privacy.
> Yeah the CEO is a dick but still


lol no.

Just use like Tor Browser or a configed Firefox.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

linuxares said:


> lol no.
> 
> Just use like Tor Browser or a configed Firefox.


fun fact: Brave actually has tor mode built in it
I have IceCat as a backup browser

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> Mozilla is evil? How so?


didn't you see my blog?
you replied to it


----------



## Costello (Aug 10, 2021)

thanks for reporting this, we'll look into it ASAP


----------



## Costello (Aug 10, 2021)

Is anyone still getting the warning? it looks OK now on my end with MS Edge / Windows 10

I had the error too this morning, but then I filed the report at Microsoft and now I'm not getting the red screen anymore


----------



## RaptorDMG (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi,

I logged in this evening and have gotten a message in Microsoft Edge that the site is unsafe.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Aug 10, 2021)

Costello said:


> Is anyone still getting the warning? it looks OK now on my end with MS Edge / Windows 10
> 
> I had the error too this morning, but then I filed the report at Microsoft and now I'm not getting the red screen anymore


I just checked and it appears to have gone now


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Costello said:


> Is anyone still getting the warning? it looks OK now on my end with MS Edge / Windows 10
> 
> I had the error too this morning, but then I filed the report at Microsoft and now I'm not getting the red screen anymore



No issues for me on Edge 92.0.902.67 as of just now.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Aug 12, 2021)

Costello said:


> Is anyone still getting the warning? it looks OK now on my end with MS Edge / Windows 10
> 
> I had the error too this morning, but then I filed the report at Microsoft and now I'm not getting the red screen anymore



I got the got Tuesday and Wednesday evening on Edge for MacOS, it never happened on Windows at the time.

Now I see this on Windows, even when browsing the site with https://





Edge 92.0.902.67 (Official build) (64-bit)


----------



## RaptorDMG (Aug 12, 2021)

InsaneNutter said:


> I got the got Tuesday and Wednesday evening on Edge for MacOS, it never happened on Windows at the time.
> 
> Now I see this on Windows, even when browsing the site with https://
> 
> ...


I had that this morning too but it appeared to go away and now it's back again


----------



## InsaneNutter (Aug 12, 2021)

RaptorDMG said:


> I had that this morning too but it appeared to go away and now it's back again



It seems to be only the front page that triggers it, if you browse to any article, forum post or other area of the site Edge is happy.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 12, 2021)

Only happens when SmartScreen for Edge is enabled. Turn that crap off and all will be fine. Your AV should already be picking up anything that's actually malicious.

@Hayato213 Nothing wrong with Edge. Works great. I use both Edge and Firefox, zero need for anything else.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 13, 2021)

100% ok on Edge, Firefox and Chrome!


----------



## Costello (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm not getting that on Edge, maybe you need a cache clear, a restart or something?


----------

